# Help 2011 intake removal procedure



## MrBuns (Jun 17, 2016)

I have a check engine light Code (P2076) DTC intake manifold tuning (IMT) Valve position sensor /switch circuit range/ performance. 
After doing a complete visual inspection of the engine I noticed a plastic rod on the driver side of the engine located on the on the intake manifold that broke off, it seems to be held on by a little ball type socket. one on top & one bottom, the bottom one broke. the dealer said I have to buy the complete intake. 
Part # 55570283 
Price @ my local chevy dealer: $644.89

Can anyone help or direct me to a removal procedure for a 2011 Chevy cruz intake manifold along with torque specks 






<-- that's the part that broke


----------

